# what to get...



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well.. so we got a 30x30x30 exo terra, with heat mat, thermometer and hygrometer for xmas...  

i also got a book, and i was going to follow the hint, if there was one.. and get whatever was in the book.. but it was a book on Tegus! (i have a tegu already.. and obv won't go in the viv... ) 

so...

i'm thinking an argentine horned frog (baby one, obviously.. and yes, i'm prepared for getting a bigger viv, as and when it needs one!) 

or a mexi red knee.. 

mason's thinking a baby gtp. or something similar

any other suggestions? 
would prefer snakes over anything else really.. but am open to suggestion. may even sit there empty for a while until we decide.. but that's no fun! 

Sami


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

GTP, or ATB..or a baby crestie or tokay


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

get a crestie in it atm or a scrub python lol

daniel


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

green anoles?


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

iwould go for the gtp if not then get summat that can stay in there for ever other wise your gonna be asking the same question in the not to distant future


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

trouble with anoles is u could only put 1 in as 2 need a big viv as they can be really aggressive

daniel


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

get a nice gtp !


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

cerastes cerastes


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

i'd go for either the GTP or the mexi red-knee myself.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

lol

the plan kinda was for something that could go in it long term.. 

but at the same time, i'm not too worried about having an upgrade later.. so something that will outgrow it is also ok.  

this is why i can't decide! lol

have a setup ready for an avic aswell.. so maybe the red knee is pushing it a bit  lol

although a GTP would be cool.. it's not something we could afford for a couple of months.. 

i suggested some kind of small frog.. like grey tree frogs. they're pretty. 

but we still haven't decided! ah well. i just don't like empty vivs! it's criminal. 

sami


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> cerastes cerastes


now that's pretty...

and i'm sure Mason would have no objections.. 

but no.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

GBB (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens ). Would look really good in a 1ft cube. They look really pretty, and create the most awesome webbing. There were some picture of one recently on here.


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

pygmy chameleons. could get 3 or 4 in a viv that size. there the funniest ever!


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> pygmy chameleons. could get 3 or 4 in a viv that size. there the funniest ever!


They are really cute, but almost impossible to find , which I guess is the point.
A nice gtp would be my choice, if you have a spare 1500 a baby etb which is what I am aiming for in the very distant future


----------

